# need a corporate or some other "seal"



## len (May 28, 2005)

Looking for a seal type thing. You know, the big, round seal that one sees hanging behind the judge in a courtroom. I'll even take a large coin. Should be at least 18" in diameter. Any suggestions where I can look?


----------



## AVGuyAndy (May 28, 2005)

Are you wanting to get one made or looking for some old seal from a company? I'd check out ebay.


----------



## len (May 28, 2005)

actually, more a government thing, but I think I found one at a prop shop. Oddly enough, finding property shops in Chicago via the internet isn't as easy as one would imagine. But I did find a lot in Britain. And my C book (business to business Y.P.) was little help either.


----------



## Peter (May 29, 2005)

A couple of years back we needed a similar prop and the set crew ended up giving up and printing one out huge on a drafting printer and then the set teacher had one of her art classes paint it :-/ It turned out alright, but If you are going for the 3d metal look, it's probably not the look for you.


----------



## MHSTech (Jun 10, 2005)

Get artistic and work on your woodworking skills...
http://www.anyflag.com/misc/decals/200710.gif

Enlarge that and use it as a template to carve one yourself.


----------



## ship (Jun 11, 2005)

Prop shops and TV lighting shops locally for some reason are not much internet it seems. Lots of both, but not much advertised.

Here is what I have found in the past locally:


American Science & Surplus 5316 N. Milwaukee Chicago (773)763-0313 (Props & Electronic Equipment) http://www.sciplus.com 

Propabilities, Inc. 1517 N. Elston Chicago (773)278-2384 (Props & Stage Dec.)

Prop Mart 2343 W. St. Paul Ave. Chicago (773)772-7775 (Props & Stage Dec.)

The Prop House 1675 N. Elston Chicago (773) 486-2086 (Props & Stage Dec.)

Prop Service 1647 W. Fulton Chicago (312)829-6711 (Props & Stage Dec.)

Salvage One (Antiques/Props) 1840 W. Hubbard, Chicago (312)733-0098 http://www.salvageone.com

School and Play 2822 N. Sheffield Chicago (773)929-3932 (Props & Stage Dec.)

Superior Studio Specialties 2700 W. Grand Chicago (773)489-0200 (Props & Stage Dec.) http://www.superiorstudio.com/framesetchicago.html

Zap Antiques and Props 3065 N.Rockwell Chicago (773) 583-0505 (Props & Stage Dec.)

This in addition to what is that much like Salvage One, Kohlar's Trading Post out in Lombard that you can also rent from. Or perhaps contacting the Mayor's Office of Special Events for a City Seal.

Hey Len, contact me next week, we should exchange weblink/call sheets given local and having the same needs at times.


----------



## len (Jun 11, 2005)

MHSTech said:


> Get artistic and work on your woodworking skills...
> http://www.anyflag.com/misc/decals/200710.gif
> 
> Enlarge that and use it as a template to carve one yourself.



Didn't look at it, but thanks. Unfortunatly, I haven't cut any wood in 20 years, and I have no woodworking tools at home. It's why I bought a new house instead of a resale. I didn't want to spend my weekends doing home repairs. 

We did find one. Odd story was when I called, they told me $15. When I get there, it's $25, and it was a rental, not a purchase. Oh well.

Ship, 

The place I got it is #1 on your list. Propabilities. Quite a unique experience going there. 

I will call you. We have some mutual colleagues.


----------

